# Vector turbo cable slide that reduces cam lean.



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't like the roller cable slide on my vector turbo and I hated the pins always being left of my string no matter how I tuned or what arrows I shot so I made this. This cable slide was built in about 30 minutes. Now that I know it works I will build another one that looks better. After I installed the cable slide I shot 8 inches to the right. Now my pins line up with my string and the bow holds much better at full draw. I had to add 7 1/2 twists to the control cable to bring the cams back into time.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice job. I rather just keep the pin slightly left of my string but I know what you are saying. That pin to the left does get annoying sometimes. I'm still on the fence for a torque tamer. Nice DIY :thumbs_up


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice work!!A cleaned up version would be BA it looks decent as is but a lil cleaner would make it look OEM.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I just built this one to see how it would work. I plan on building another one and making it look better.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

mudaholic said:


> Thanks, I just built this one to see how it would work. I plan on building another one and making it look better.


How about one for an Apex for a fellow Wildcat! Haha, nice work.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

How far does the cable slide move when you come to full draw?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

That's great. Since you put the bow back in specs. were you able to chrono the setup to see if there's any speed difference? I sure hope Hoyt changes things up on this for 2013! I'd love to get another Carbon bow.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

The cable slide moves just over an inch. I have 1/8 inch inch clearance for my blazers and 1/8 inch clearance at the arrow shaft at full draw. I haven't shot through the chrono yet but I will later this week and will post the results.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

My groups have improved and the bow tunes much easier.


----------



## 623Richter (Jan 3, 2010)

I need one for a element when you get it lined out . like the idea been thinking about doing the same deal . let me no if you need some ideas . Makeing it look nice was my sit back.


----------



## cncjerry (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty cool. Can you work some canted pullys or bearings into it? Something like the Mathews reverse assist or whatever it is called


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

I might try to add pulleys to the next one. As far as one for the element, I think the element roller guard is glued to the riser. I shot through the chrono today, lost about 7 fps and 3 Ib draw weight. I shoot 28 inch draw and the bow is set on 67 Ib, shooting a 392 grain arrow at 286 fps. Was at 70ib and shot 293.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder if you put a twist or two in the Buss Cable, if that would bring your DW back up. Did your brace height change?


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, today I did some retuning, thank you Praeger, put a few twists in the buss, that brought axle to axle back into spec. Twisted up the control to put the cams back in time, now the draw weight is back to 70 and the brace height is spot on. Shot through the chrono again and got 289. Going to build an adjustable version of this cable slide tonight. I will also be building a set of strings and cables out of 8190 and will post results to that next week.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks pretty cool!
I would have 2 concerns:
First concern the cables may not slide back fast enough to avoid fletch contact.
Second the post shot string oscillation may actually cause the string to impact the end of the cable slide.
Both of these concerns will show up as wear on the strings and cables if they are actually real concerns.

This idea is almost exactly what martin has on their 2012 bows. 

Good Job!


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been shooting this for a week and there are no sighns of contact on the fletching or string, yet. The cable guard is 5/8 of an inch from the string and the slide actually slides about a 1/4 of an inch past it at full draw. I don't think there will be a problem but if I do see sighns of contact I will let everyone know.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Excellent job, I had the same concern with my EVO, but I am a Pastor not a fabricator or machinist. How about the knuckle, PSE cable guard is inside the riser how would that knuckle work with the PSE.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am working on an adjustable version now and I could build an offset in the knuckle. If i had an evo i could see what I could come up with.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Are you suggesting borrowing one, to put a cable slide on it?


mudaholic said:


> I am working on an adjustable version now and I could build an offset in the knuckle. If i had an evo i could see what I could come up with.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is an adjustable version that I put together for revwilder. This is another prototype so it doesn't look great but if it works like I hope it will I'll build a nicer version. For about 25 bucks you can get enough material to build 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

It looks like it will work great.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

I will be away from my computer till Sunday. Talk to you then.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

How about some show and tell on construction? Looks like you need a welder and Bridgeport mill ??


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

You just need a welder and some way to cut small tubing a grinder or chop saw works just fine. I will be building another one this weekend and I will post pics of the construction.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Well what's the update on the cable slides? How are things going?


----------



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

any update?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I love inginuity but copying another product is something you have to be careful with, remember when everyone started copying the last chance EZ press??? many got nasty messages about stopping immediately or legal action would be taken, since this is a homebrew tild tamer and making for others just be careful what you post on open forums, keep it to PMs and such

I got a tilt tamer select coming and have to try and make something to mount to my maxxis35 roller guard mount, did you just cut up your roller guard bracket or did you order another and cut that one up????


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

mudaholic said:


> ...I shot through the chrono today, lost about 7 fps and 3 Ib draw weight. I shoot 28 inch draw and the bow is set on 67 Ib, shooting a 392 grain arrow at 286 fps. Was at 70ib and shot 293.


I just built my own (pics to follow in a separate thread), mounted on my 2006 Darton Tempest which is my hunter.

I realize my post is a year + down the road. Just finished my first try at this 2 nights ago and haven't shot more than a dozen arrows. But I sense the bow "holds better". My hunter is a 70lb bow and my competition Tempest is a 60. This 10lbs I think makes a big difference in riser twist/deflection at full draw. Because despite care to get all the dimensions the same, the competition bow has ALWAYS shoots better than the hunter and feels a bit better doing it. I hope this gets the hunter close to where the comp' bow is now. Then I'll make one for the comp' bow.

I am pretty sure I also lost some draw weight though I don't know how much yet. It may be that I need to increase the "at brace height" preload by reducing axle to axle to a value shorter than spec to compensate for the increasing effective length of the cables as they slide along the rod toward the plane of the string.

Back in the early 90s, we would cheat a few pounds in or out of a bow by playing with cable length. AT full draw with a tilt tamer the cables are effectively longer at full draw, reducing the amount of stored energy. But also reducing riser twist/flex.

I am very interested, mudaholic, as to where you are today with this setup. Please take a minute to update us on how the Vector is shooting for you.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

The bow performed beautifully. It holds much better, and I am able to shoot bullet holes with softer spined arrows. Broadhead groups were also greatly improved. I was able to shoot 6 inch groups with this set up at 100 yards with no stabilizers. Was only able to do 10 to 12 inches with the roller gaurd. I no longer have this bow but was very happy with the performance of my cable gaurd. I am sure that someone with better fab skills than me can build one that will work even better.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## mudaholic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry don, I hadn't been on here in a long time. Been a busy year.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool, I just put an open ended pipe over the cable guard on my pse and gave it a little bend, got a new slide to get the clearance I needed and my bow did the same as yours, pin is over the arrow in line with the string tunes and shoots better than it did before modification!!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I very recently have cobbled together a device similar to what Mudaholic did above and have gotten it working on my Darton Tempest for hunting. I also find the bow to hold better, and the sight moved to the right. Next step will be careful bareshaft tuning.

After measuring the angle of the slider rod on the prototype, I am going to create a pair of units which will look much like the original Tilt-Tamer with the angle of the slider bar at a fixed angle. They will be mounted on each of my Tempests. The prototype will be adapted to my back up hunting bow.


----------

